# Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?



## Hansilein911 (3 September 2008)

Habe heute einen Anruf von "Herrn xy vom 'Geldinstitut'" bekommen, der sich "über mein Studium erkundigen" wollte.

Da er recht forsch zum Thema kam, dachte ich zuerst, er wär von einer offiziellen Stelle wie dem Bafög-Amt o.ä. bis ich dann gleich gemerkt habe, wie dämlich "Geldinstitut" klingt und sein Call-Center im Hintergrund gehört habe.

Ich habe ihn dann gefragt, was 'Geldinstitut' heißen soll - es sei ihm verboten mir das zu sagen, solange er nicht wüsste, ob ich tatsächlich der sei, den er erreichen wolle. Ich hab ihn dann gebeten nicht nochmal anzurufen und aufgelegt.

Allgemein wars ja nur ein einziger nerviger Anruf, von denen ich ab und zu einen bekomme. Was aber komisch ist: 

Vor ca. 1 Woche wollte ich an einer Informationsveranstaltung der Arbeitsagentur teilnehmen. Dort sollten Informationen zum Berufseinstieg nach dem Studium gegeben werden. Anmelden sollte man sich per Email.
Als ich dann zur Veranstaltung ging, wurde ich von einem Mitarbeiter empfangen, der mitteilte, dass die Veranstaltung nicht stattfindet. Angeblich sei keine einzige Anmeldungsemail richtig eingegangen/weitergeleitet worden, sodaß man die Veranstaltung gecancelled und neu angesetzt hat. Als ich kam war der Mitarbeiter gerade dabei, sich Namen und Telefonnummer von anderen verglich Erschienenen geben zu lassen. 

Ist die Zeitnähe (nur 1 Woche nachdem ich Name und Tel. bei der Arbeitsagentur hinterlassen habe) sowie die Themennähe (Studium) Zufall - oder:

Hat die Arbeitsagentur meine Telefonnummer verkauft????


----------



## physicus (4 September 2008)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

Hallo!

Muss nicht unbedingt sein. 
VERMUTUNG: Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass dieser Herr die Daten an die Arbeitsagentur und an ein Callcenter weitergeleitet hat. 

Ich bin neugierig, mit welchem Netz die Politiker dem Datenhandel beikommen wollen.

LG
P

Nachtrag:
Schäuble will Daten-Dealer härter strafen - futurezone.ORF.at

Ich habe meine Zweifel, ob das wirklich nützt. Da hilft wohl nur der Standardrat: "Gib Deine Daten so wenig wie möglich weiter!"


----------



## Hansilein (4 September 2008)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

Der Typ _war_ von der Arbeitsagentur!

Es war nicht eine Aushilfe oder jemand von einer Fremdfirma oder sowas. Der war dort angestellt und hat sich Namen und Telefonnummer geben lassen. 
Eine Email hat er mir auch noch geschrieben mit dem Termin für die Neuansetzung der Veranstaltung, und kurz darauf kam dann der Werbeanruf.

Wenn er Daten weitergegeben hat, dann hat er es als Angestellter der Arbeitsagentur quasi im Dienst getan!

Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung?


----------



## Marco001 (25 September 2008)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

Vielleicht verdient er sich im Namen der Agentur auch nebenbei was in seine eigene Tasche. Ich würde den Vorfall der Agentur mal mitteilen.


----------



## BatmanF1 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

Ich hatte auch schon solche komischen Anrufe (wohlgemerkt noch auf die Telefonnummer bei meinen Eltern). Aber mein Vater hat dann gesagt, daß ich nicht mehr dort wohne und daß er keine Veranlassung hätte meine neuen Daten weiterzugeben. Wie die an die Telefonnummer gekommen sind ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

Leider findet sich im Internet sonst nichts weiter dazu. Erhielt auch gerade so einen dubiosen Anruf.

Jörg


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

habe gerade auch einen Anruf vom Geldinstitut erhalten. Nummer wäre interessant um sie bei der Polizei zu melden. Warum wollen die absolut wissen, ob sie tatsächlich mit dem "richtigen" Teilnehmer sprechen?


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Anruf von "Geldinstitut" ?*

"Geldinstitut" hört sich nach irgendeinem Allfinanzstrukturvertriebskrempel an.
Hier gibt Infos zu dem Thema Strukturvertriebe:
www.finanzparasiten.de


----------

